# Z power feed



## fltenwheeler (Jul 29, 2022)

The next modification for my Jet JVM-830F is going to be a power feed on the knee. Even with this small mill it is the most I can do to crank the knee up. I will be installing a Servo power feed. I ordered a new M-2500-200. This is a basic kit with no adapters. I will be making what I need to install it.


----------



## fltenwheeler (Jul 29, 2022)

The original shaft is 18mm. I have decided to cut it off and install an adapter shaft that I machined.  The interface will be just over 1” and will be installed with 680 Loctite and once it is set I will install a 1/4” split pin.


----------



## fltenwheeler (Jul 29, 2022)

I cut the shaft off leaving 1” for the new shaft to slide on too. A nice light drive fit. I wish I could do that more often.


----------



## fltenwheeler (Jul 29, 2022)

The new shaft.


----------

